# Removal of sheath cpt?



## BrandiF (Nov 4, 2011)

I am having a difficult time finding an appropriate CPT code for the following:

Procedure: removal of angiographic sheath from common femoral artery, left groin.
Indications: This is a 73 year old gentleman who developed bleeding from his ureteroscopy stent area. Angiography revealed a fistula between the common iliac artery and his left ureter. This was controlled with a covered stent. This required a large sheath and I have been asked to remove this sheath intraoperatively rather that percutaneously.

The codes I have come across all indicate the procedure being done percutaneously, or transurethral, however, this was an open procedure. I appreciate any insight!


----------

